# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  windows 7 format

## alazona1

pershe. si ta boj format windows 7 pa cd sepse nuk kam me tregoni si mundem.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

shiko ne bios a ke mundesi per usb boot

----------


## alazona1

si te hy bios https://imgur.com/a/gXJU8

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

ok e ke, usb e para

me kete settings dhe nuk te ben boot nga usb?

----------


## alazona1

Jo kjo ke veq nje foto se nuk mundesha pi biosit me ta bo screen

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

foto e biosit tend apo... ?

----------


## alazona1

Jo sesht pi google e kum nxjerr met tregu qe aduhet ktu me hy kjo foto ke veq nje ilustrim

----------

